

You Can't Handle the Truth - TheFullStack
http://fullstack360.wordpress.com/2013/01/24/you-cant-handle-the-truth-cl-jessup/

======
mipapage
This is a great example; these days we need a good butt kicking once in a
while to measure where we are, to make us stop and reflect or perhaps "open
our eyes".

I had a father at my kids school ask me why I run ultramarathons. Its pretty
simple, for me, when you go up against nature and fail, which happens to me as
I'm not a professional runner, it gives me a perspective I won't get by simply
going down to the bar, having a smoke and a beer and watching futbol (I live
in Spain).

